# Hopefully my last topic!



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So I'm getting myself set up to start ignoring this condition to rid of it successfully. I have many questions before I leave this forum though.

1. Have you ever recovered by simply ignoring it?
2. Is brain fog common with derealization?
3. Does the brain fog go away when the derealization does?
4. I just started taking Omega-3 and vitamin B-12. Are these really effective?
5. How long do those supplements take to work?
6. I'm also on Lexapro (just started a couple weeks ago) and Klonopin. Are the supplements and these medications a good mix?
7. The dissociation has gone down now that I think of it. But will the fogginess ever completely go away?

Please answer EVERY question in order, I'm desperate for answers. Thank you so much if you reply, you're helping me take a step forward in my recovery.<3


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

1 yes
2 yes 
3 yes
4 for me not 
5 3 weeks for somempeople
6 dont know
7 yes

And now i have a quistionnfor you. 
Im back in dp because of a lot of stress
Now im taking lexapro just started yesterday. 
Did it help you to recover a little ?

And when you started did the dp and anxiety furt became worse?


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

coco6996 said:


> So I'm getting myself set up to start ignoring this condition to rid of it successfully. I have many questions before I leave this forum though.
> 
> 1. Have you ever recovered by simply ignoring it?
> 2. Is brain fog common with derealization?
> ...


1. Yes , not simply by ignorance, but with distraction.
2. Yes it is very very common.
3. For me once the derealization went away, I had a ton of symptoms to "fight". So I would say the symptoms gradually fade away with time.
4. Can't really answer, I did not recover with the use of supplements/meds
5. same as 4
6. same as 5 lol 
7. Trust me, all your symptoms are going to dissapear once you accept this and find peace in your life.

Don't listen to all of these people who have it for years. It's because they have been fighting it and not accepting it. Hope you come back here, only to share your success story with us


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

1. I recovered once by taking celexa(i think thats the ssri I toke) and xanax and that helped me ignore it and just made my mind not think about it so yea (granted i didnt recover just by ignoring it and not taking meds I recovered because the meds made me not obsess about my condition)
2. yea brain fog is very common i get massive amounts of brain fog myself but i think thats due to me taking xanax more than dr
3. I think it does cause I am now withdrawing from xanax and feel so much more alert mentally and not foggy and stuff (but my brain fog has more to do with the xanax usage not dp or dr)
4. I think they are so effective (i take both but notice more of a difference from omega 3 than vitamin b12)
5. for me I notice it working within a minute for omega 3 and for vitamin b12 I have no idea cause i havent really noticed a difference to my mental wellbeing with vitamin b12
6. thats something you should ask your doctor but i dont see why they wouldnt be a good mix
7. it will go away

i hope my responce helped you!


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

coco6996 said:


> So I'm getting myself set up to start ignoring this condition to rid of it successfully. I have many questions before I leave this forum though.
> 
> 1. Have you ever recovered by simply ignoring it?
> 2. Is brain fog common with derealization?
> ...


1. I wouldn't say by ignoring it, but by accepting it.. Knowing that it is simply your brain protecting you. It's nothing to be afraid of.. Face your fears and overcome what triggered your DP to begin with. Ignoring it just sets you up for future DP and anxiety/depression.

2. Brain Fog is a symptom common for a lot of things.. Depression, anxiety, DP/DR, etc etc LOL even eating too much garlic gives one Brain Fog! Don't be afraid of it!

3. I can imagine it will.

4. Many lack those two supplements and they do wonders for your brain and nervous systems.

5. They take just as long as medications do to get into your system, I'd say 4-6 weeks.

6. The supplements and medications will not interact, they are fine. The only things you want to be wary of are HERBAL supplements with medication, along with certain things such as L-Theanine, SAMe, 5-HTP, etc etc that create serotonin such as SSRI's like Lexapro do. You don't want Serotonin Syndrome.

7. The fogginess will go away.  Do things that you enjoy and bring you clarity, such as your hobbies, or spending time with friends and family and just be healthy!

Hope this helps x


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So pretty much time and distraction is the key. And the brain fog goes away with time and distraction as well?
Is it also normal to have good and bad DR days? I really just want out of this mess. I feel 70% normal and I have to know that 30% is coming back.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Whatever u do don't buy Harris Harrington's 10 hour program


----------

